# Station d'accueil



## ome (31 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

je suis à la recherche d'une station d'accueil pour mon macbook pro 15".

Je n'ai rien trouvé, sur le site d'apple..

Quelqu'un pourrait me dire où en trouver une de bonne qualité ?

Merci d'avance et @+


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2007)

va voir ici


----------



## ome (31 Mai 2007)

el Gatto a dit:


> va voir ici



merci !


----------



## quetzal (18 Janvier 2008)

Je viens de regarder, car je me posais la même question. *C'est très cher* pour ce que cela fait (je n'ai même pas encore traduit en euros) !!
*
Question complémentaire *: une fois la station mise, est-il possible de travailler avec son MacBook fermé, si on a un écran et un clavier extérieurs, et bien sûr une souris ?


----------



## kro-magnon (12 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

 Je relance le fil car je suis aussi à la recherche d'un docking mais pour un macbook 13,3. j'ai vu la solution bookendz en passant par les USA ça fait tout de même une solution à 150  !!

 j'ai fouiné un peu sur le net à la recherche d'un docking plus basique en connexion USB mais les fabriquant n'indique pas leur compatibilité avec Apple !!

 Y a t 'il sur le forum des utilisateur de docking et si oui quel matos utilisez vous ?

 Voila merci et bonne journée !

 ++


----------



## nemrod (1 Octobre 2008)

Regarde du côté de Bluelounge


----------

